# Cold air return for basement - Alberta, Canada



## Calab (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, we are selling the house and found out that the previous owner finished the basement without permits. We've gotten the electrical and plumbing signed off and are awaiting our inspection for the structure.

One item that we don't have that I think is necessary is a cold air return vent to the furnace in our basement. We have no bedrooms downstairs.

Is the cold air return required in Alberta for the basement? If so, does it need to be at floor level or could I cut through the ceiling into one of the existing cold air returns?


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2017)

Thinking if the inspector has not said anything

Than not required.

Will the new owner ask for it prior to closing, more than likely not.

Plus if the new owner finishes it out, than it will meet current requirements


----------



## tmurray (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi Calab.

What kind of furnace is it and how old?


----------



## Calab (Oct 19, 2017)

tmurray said:


> Hi Calab.
> 
> What kind of furnace is it and how old?


It's an Airco from 1986 - Yes it's old.


----------



## tmurray (Oct 20, 2017)

My kitchen stove is from 1986...

I don't have access to the Alberta Building Code, but it is based on the National Building Code of Canada. There is nothing requiring a return on any storey, but you are prevented from having a vertical return from serving multiple storeys. The intent of this section is to prevent an opening on the first storey and a more remote opening on the second storey, which would cause much more air to be pulled from the first storey and leave the second storey as stagnant due to friction loss in the ductwork. It could be argued that you could serve two stories if the friction loss were balanced. It would certainly be recommended to have a return in the basement, but balanced to ensure that not all the return air is pulled from the basement, leaving the upstairs as stagnant.

But, to answer your question, no, one is not required by code.


----------



## Calab (Oct 20, 2017)

So, inspector was just here.  I do need a cold air return and it can be located in the ceiling. This will be a 5 minute fix.

Thanks all!


----------



## Msradell (Oct 20, 2017)

Calab said:


> So, inspector was just here.  I do need a cold air return and it can be located in the ceiling. This will be a 5 minute fix.
> 
> Thanks all!


Did he cite a code section that required it or he just state that it was needed? It's quite possible he just said that without having a code to back it up.


----------



## ICE (Oct 22, 2017)

Calab said:


> So, inspector was just here.  I do need a cold air return and it can be located in the ceiling. This will be a 5 minute fix.
> 
> Thanks all!


Well then, did you ask the inspector if the return was required?  And did he hesitate for a moment before saying yes?


----------

